# weiß nicht wie ich weiter machen soll



## elitehosara (5. Jun 2010)

Servus ich bin ganz neu auf dem gebiet ich habe schon ein bisschen was zusammen aber weiß nicht mehr weiter 

```
window.setInterval(' var bla = true; var i=0;while(i<document.forms.length){if(document.forms[i].name.substr(0,3) == "csh"){ document.forms[i].submit(); bla =false;  }i++;} if(bla){if(window.location == "http://www.lokalisten.de/web/message/listMessages.do"){window.location = "http://www.lokalisten.de/web/showHome.do";}else{window.location = "http://www.lokalisten.de/web/message/listMessages.do";}}',2000);
```

ich würde gerne das das script das auch auf andern seiten mach wie z.B. lokalisten community: meine, deine- unsere freunde!

aber weiß nicht wie das geht 

danke


----------



## Haave (5. Jun 2010)

Verwechselst du vielleicht Java mit JavaScript?


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Jun 2010)

Ja, tut er
http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html

-> Thema verschoben


----------



## DrPCox (5. Jun 2010)

...und nun erzähl uns doch erstmal, was du überhaupt machen willst. eine unübersichtliche zeile code und der satz "wie bei anderen seiten" bringt gar nix.


----------



## elitehosara (5. Jun 2010)

Also das script klickt sich bis jetzt bei lokalisten von der Seite "Home" auf die Seite "Postfach" würde aber gern das es sich auch auf andere Seiten weiterklickt wie z.b. Events, Gruppen usw..


----------



## Landei (5. Jun 2010)

Ist dir bewusst, dass man eine Seite wie Lokalisten nicht einfach so per Hand häkelt, sondern da immer irgendein Web-Framework (Wicket, Tapestry, Grails, Ruby on Rails, Lift und wie sie alle heißen) dahinterhängt?


----------



## elitehosara (5. Jun 2010)

Ja das ist mir schon klar aber bis her macht das script auch was ich will, bis auf das es nicht zu anderen seiten springt wie home und postfach!

Kann ich da nicht iwi ne 2. if bedingung reinmachen?
Weil so wie ich bis jetzt mach klappt es nicht!


----------

